
Towards a theory of software development expertise - jtloong
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/12/21/towards-a-theory-of-software-development-expertise/
======
d0mine
> In other news physicists are learning about the universe by sending out
> questionnaires to people with lots of experience living in the universe.
> [https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/12/21/towards-a-theory-of-
> soft...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/12/21/towards-a-theory-of-software-
> development-expertise/#comment-38653)

------
wppick
I think the most important sentence in this article is:

> The most frequently cited tasks that an expert should be good at were
> designing software architecture, writing source code, and analysing and
> understanding requirements.

But I think this is also missing verification of the requirements, which is
writing tests and being able to ship reliable code. Step 1 is to make sure you
understand the requirements, step 2 is writing good code, step 3 is shipping
the code after verifying that all the requirements are met, and the quality of
the product is good

